# how many dwarf cichlids in a 30?



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok so I have moved most of my fish from my 30 to my 75, now my 30 looks empty. I kept all my dwarf cichlids in the 30, I was wondering if I could add more or if not I need ideas for what else I could add. Right now I have 2 1/2 inch electric blue balloon rams, a bolivian ram, 2 kribs, a male fire red apisto, and 2 1 inch angels....any ideas?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

That's pretty full up now. Also the blue rams won't do very well with the kribs and the bolivian in the tank. Especially if the kribs are a pair, and the same for the angels as they mature (they will get bigger). I'd personally take out the apisto and the bolivian and see how that works, but be prepared for the blue rams not to do too well with those other fish...

Just my .02 :thumb:


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Ugh I've had all those fish together for a year, except the angels, and besides the kribs being bossy once in a while, I don't have any aggression issues. Everyone is pretty peaceful for the most part.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

And before that I had 4 2 1/2 inch angels which I moved to the 75, no aggression there either.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting... FTS?


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Forgive my stupidity but what's fts? Lol


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

fts = full tank shot :thumb:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel that if the mix you have now is working, then I would consider yourself lucky and you should not change anything.

...Bill


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Somethings don't add up here.

Could you please list all your cichlids, what size they are, and how long you've had each.

Are the half inch electric blue rams adults? Because they seem very small to be a year old.

You have moved all your dwarfs to the 75 gallon now, so do you want to know if you could add any more in to your 75 gallon tank, or do you want to restock your 30 gallon tank. What do you want from your tanks? Community setups or breeding setups.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Ugh I already said I moved my other fish to the 75, the ones I listed (with sizes) are the ones left in the 30 and yes the rams are full grown, they are balloon rams, I think they tend to stay smaller than regular rams. I had more rams but something went through my tank about a month ago and I lost some. They are about the size of a nickel and look like the one in my avatar only very bright blue. I had 2 more kribs but decided it was too many and traded them in. I am just trying to get opinions on maybe some other fish I can put in there, if not more dwarfs cichlids. It looks pretty empty.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, without seeing the actuall setup, and how the fish interact I don't know if you could add any more fish. Just the number of cichlids in there make me think it's overstocked and not a good mix.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's some pics, the full tank shot is an old pic but the tank is still set up the same way. The pic of the blue ram I just took so you can see how small it is, there really isn't a lot of squabbling like I said earlier but you are probably right in the fact if u add anymore cichlids there may be some aggression issues. However like I said I had more rams in there before and there still were no big issues.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

How is 8 fish in a 30 gallon tank, most of which stay small overstocked? You mean overstocked in terms of getting along or overstocked as in bioload? I had way more fish in there before and had no issues with bioload, but I got a bigger tank to move some of the bigger fish before that became a problem.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

We mean in terms of temperament (getting along) :thumb: with cichlids it's all about the footprint of the tank (length and width) as opposed to the gallonage of the tank (though that helps)


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> We mean in terms of temperament (getting along) :thumb: with cichlids it's all about the footprint of the tank (length and width) as opposed to the gallonage of the tank (though that helps)


What he said.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a 33 gallon sa tank with 4 bolivian rams and various rainbows and tetras. the tank works great. i started with 6 rams but it was too much and 2 were killed. now there is harmony and 2 pairs are breeding


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

^ that sounds like a nice tank! I wouldn't do more than 1 bolivian in my tank though, mine goes after anything that looks like him, but by himself he is fine.


----------

